

Ask HN: How to find a short term programmer? - roundsquare

Hi<p>I'm wondering if anyone here knows a good way to find a programmer for a short term assignment (3 - 6 months) in India?  The company I'm working is looking for someone to work on something.<p>If anyone here is interested I'll put a quick description of the job (apologies if this is taboo, if it is please let me know):<p>&#62; C programmer<p>&#62; 3 - 6 months<p>&#62; Willing to live in India (back and forth between Chennai and Bangalore).<p>&#62; Pretty good at math (able to take a model and translate it to code).<p>Edit: One more<p>&#62; Working on taking a risk model created by some mathematicians and "coding it up."<p>Thanks
======
darkxanthos
Ooh that sounds like interesting work.. I'm not looking but I'd be interested
in learning how to do this.

Any suggestions?

~~~
roundsquare
Sorry, not sure I get your question...

Are you asking

1) How you could get this is position? If you are interested, you can send a
mail to random2718 [at] gmail [dot] com and I'll forward it along. No promises
or anything obviously... Note: its probably almost but not quite a deal
breaker that you'd need to be willing to live in India. I'm here now (for 3
months so far, lived in the US before) and I'm enjoying it.

2) How to get into working with mathematical models? They come up a lot in
finance, so you can look at technology jobs there. There is a difficulty in
finding interesting jobs though because a) in large companies the basic models
are already in place and I'm not sure how much more you would add and b) in
small companies they many not have the need (or understand the power of) a
good system for this. If you go the small company route though, be sure to
study up some finance first!

------
eam
You can always try odesk.com.

~~~
roundsquare
Thanks! This looks like a great website with a neat way to get things done.
I'll check with my boss to see if we're ok with having someone work remotely.

